# Frostbite #6



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Light air day, hopping from one breeze patch to another. Placed 8th of 9.

The three boats we've been beating did not race, replaced with 3 faster boats that either haven't raced before, or haven't raced often. We still beat one, that rates 126 so I have no complaints.

I'm hoping to rank 9th of 14 overall, at the end of the series, for my first stint as racing skipper.

We all went to the Old Stein Inn for beer, food and laughs afterwards. Good times.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Not bad, yesterday it was light air all over unless you were in Norfolk. Who do you have crewing for you?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Mast/foredeck: I have Lapworth from this forum. He owns and sails a Lapworth 24. Brings good beer, quick with the whiskerpole and traffic control. Speaks exclusively in Spanish after consuming enough alcohol. 

Jib trimmer #1: I have a diplomat from the Dept. of State who is re-entering sailing after a 20 year absence. She is really doing well though, picks things up quickly. Carries her load, never complains, good sense of humor. 

Jib #2/tactician: Was "Hike, B!#@$" from SA, until he had rotator cuff surgery. Then I had to start thinking for myself.  Yesterday, it was "No Patience", also from SA. He races Interlake dinghies, and does foredeck on other boats. He's a great guy.

Occasional Main trimmer/rail meat: My navy buddy, Steve. Brand-new, but picking it up very quickly and loving every minute of it.


----------

